# Wanting to to move to Costa Brava



## jotec (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi does anyone have ny information on moving to Costa Brava(L'escala and surrounding area in particular). Are there schools which will accomodate Englsih children and I have a son who will be about 2.5 when we hope to move. Is it better to rent long term or buy straight away? Also how easy is it to get construction and secretarial/admin work for myself and my partner.
Also how do you go about becoming a resident etc? I am doing research myself but could do with a little help!!Hope someone can help?
Thanks
Jodie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jotec said:


> Hi does anyone have ny information on moving to Costa Brava(L'escala and surrounding area in particular). Are there schools which will accomodate Englsih children and I have a son who will be about 2.5 when we hope to move. Is it better to rent long term or buy straight away? Also how easy is it to get construction and secretarial/admin work for myself and my partner.
> Also how do you go about becoming a resident etc? I am doing research myself but could do with a little help!!Hope someone can help?
> Thanks
> Jodie


I dont know the costa Brava, but I'm sure the schools will have plenty of english children in them, school isnt compulsory until 6 years old in Spain. 

Its far better to rent as house prices are falling and probably set to continue to for a while.

Work is very hard to get in Spain. The construction industry has all but collapsed here and there is mass unemployment. Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe. To be a secretary out here would again be difficult and if you dont speak or write spanish I'd say it would be impossible.

But maybe in a few years things may pick up???

Jo xxx


----------



## MADDYW (Aug 7, 2009)

We are looking to move to the same area (Sant Pere Pescador/l'Escala) in two years time so it would be great to keep in touch with regard to your progress although I suspect that you are considerably younger than us.(We have a grandson who is 20 months!)

As it's Catalunya you may find it's better to be able to speak Catalan rather than Spanish - although I find French helps a lot. I agree with Jo with regard to speaking the lingo if you want work and you will have to have your qualifications translated into Spanish. I'm pretty sure that the construction business is on hold at the moment - there are many sites which appear to have closed down although there are some signs of small infill developments.

House prices in l'Escala are much cheaper than those in Sant Pere and there are many more available. 

We've had our NIE numbers for two years now just in case a property we liked came on the market- we went to the offices in Girona whilst on our summer holidays and used our campsite address as the base - it took about a week - quite easy once you find the right offices. 

Best advice appears to be to get a solicitor who speaks both languages and don't buy a property you haven't personally viewed !
Good Luck
Maddy xxx


----------

